# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  مسكن الزوجية المملوك للزوجة الذي كانت تقيم فيه مع زوجها لا يصلح مسكناً شرعا للطاعة

## hazem mohamed

محكمة النقض : مسكن الزوجية المملوك للزوجة الذي كانت تقيم فيه مع زوجها لا يصلح مسكناً شرعا للدخول في طاعة الزوج في إنذار الطاعة


قضت محكمة النقض بأن :

” المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه و إن كان للزوج على زوجته حق الطاعة إلا أنه يجب عليه أن يهيئ لها مسكناً شرعياً لائقاً بحاله لقوله تعالى ” اسكنوهن من حيث سكنتم من وجدكم ” ، و إذا كان هذا النص القرآنئ قد ورد في صدد المطلقات فهو في شأن الزوجات أوجب ، ولقوله تعالى ” لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها ” بحيث تعتبر الزوجة ناشزاً بامتناعها عن طاعة زوجها في المسكن الذي أعده لها ، إذا كان هذا المسكن مناسباً لحال الزوج المالية و الاجتماعية ، و بين جيران صالحين تأمن فيه على نفسها ومالها ، و خالياً من سكنى الغير و أن يشتمل على جميع المرافق المنزلية و الأدوات الشرعية وفقاً لحال أمثال الزوج حسبما يجري به العرف .


لما كان ذلك ، و كانت الطاعنة قد تمسكت أمام محكمة الموضوع بدرجتيها بملكيتها لمسكن الزوجية المسجل برقم 481 لسنة 1984 والحكم الصادر في الدعوى رقم 609 لسنة 1991 مدني كلي أسوان برفض دعوى المطعون ضده بملكيته لمنقولات الزوجية ، و كان البين من الأوراق أنه لم يهيئ لزوجته الطاعنة المسكن الشرعي المناسب ، و إذ قضى الحكم الابتدائي المؤيد بالحكم المطعون فيه برفض دعوى الطاعنة بالاعتراض على إعلان دعوى المطعون ضده لها بالدخول في طاعته في المسكن المملوك لها على سند من أنها كانت تقيم به ،فإنه يكون قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون و شابه الفساد في الاستدلال ، بما يوجب نقضه على أن يكون مع النقض الإحالة دون حاجة لبحث باقي أسباب الطعن “.


( الطعن رقم 22 لسنة 63 ق – أحوال شخصية – جلسة 7/4/1997)


 :G10:  :G10:  :No1:  :No1:  :No1:  :No1:  :No1:

----------

